# My hedgehog won't eat...



## zebracakes210 (Jan 31, 2013)

I got a hedgehog a week ago today, she's about 8 months old. The breeder fed her meow mix, I don't know exactly what kind, but still meow mix. I have now tried 3 different kinds of food - purina, core, and now I added meow mix to the core to try to coax her into eating the food that's good for her instead of the crappy meow mix. She will eat mealworms and a few treats... but other than that I haven't seen much. She drinks normally. She urinates, normal coloring. I haven't seen poop for a few days. Please help.


----------



## hedgieglue (Jan 5, 2013)

Is it possible to get ahold of the former owner and see what kind of Meow Mix it was?
I would hold off on the new better food for a bit and just feed her her original food. It's what she's used to. And after a while of feeding that to her, she should be able to be moved off from that.


----------



## zebracakes210 (Jan 31, 2013)

She ate a little bit of what I gave her yesterday. I found a little poop this morning, she's running on her wheel now


----------



## Skittles (Aug 2, 2012)

IMO there is nothing wrong with keeping a hedgehog on bad food when you first get it. It's adjusting to a new house, new people, noises and smells. All of which a hedgehog will most likely be stressed out over and may stop eating for at bit with just those factors. Let your little one adjust to those things for a couple of weeks and slowly introduce another food into the meow mix.


----------



## LaceyLovesFerrets (Sep 10, 2013)

Please help me. My New hedgehog wont eat anything I tried 3 different types of food 2 hedgehog food brands and one quality cat food with meal worm and crickets. I even got the food she ate at the pet store. She hasn't ate since Saturday and its Wednesday now. She wont drink either. I tried forcing her to eat wet cat food but she just spits it out. She has every thing she needs a big cage a wheel and a hut with blankets to hid in. Is it because I just got her? She is still a baby and is very healthy. What should I do?


----------

